# Food for substrate



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Since many of the Malawi sift through the substrate to find food, is there a food that I can add to meet that need, something that settles into the substrate. I guess they are looking for crustaceans? My regular food is Cobalt spirulina flakes and NLS cichlids formula. Everyone seems to be doing fine. I do give them a weekly frozen shrimp treat and every couple days I throw in some Bug Bites. I kind of get the sense to not start with snails.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Organisms will grow on their own...alive they will not contribute much to nitrate. If you mix food in the sand it contribute to nitrate more than to nutrition.

Do you have peacocks?


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the idea is that they sense the movement of the creatures. I would let things develop naturally.


----------

